# This may be a final word.



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 1, 2011)

.


----------



## BRN (Apr 1, 2011)

.. this thread is missing the 'April Fools'.

Where's the 'April Fools'?

;w;


----------



## ~secret~ (Apr 1, 2011)

Gibby, you absolute cunt ;-;


----------



## Thatch (Apr 1, 2011)

Bye.


----------



## Littlerock (Apr 1, 2011)

Dammit Gibby
this had better be an April fool's joke.

And if not, 
dammit Gibby.
Dialysis machine fundraiser go!  

:'C


----------



## Yrr (Apr 1, 2011)

If this was serious, they would have at least waited a day before posting it.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Apr 1, 2011)

FUCK YOU! You really had me scared for a minute there untill I saw that april fools. Don't ever do that to me again gibby.


----------



## Pine (Apr 1, 2011)

ah, I see what you did there >:C


----------



## Cain (Apr 1, 2011)

Hahahaha nice one Gibby


----------



## crustone (Apr 1, 2011)

Well played


----------



## Littlerock (Apr 1, 2011)

GODAMN TINY WHITE TEXT
AAAAGH.

Also, if you had only one kidney for so long, you'd have been going through routine dialysis throughout your life. That being said, going out on the town would be dangerous, as your immune system would be total shit. 

meanie >:c

Also, props on how well-written this is.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 1, 2011)

I hope this is a joke man. If not goodluck.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 1, 2011)

Gibby said:


> April fools.


Damnit Gibby, that was a mean april's fool.


----------



## Skittle (Apr 1, 2011)

No offense, this is the kind of April Fools NO ONE should be doing, EVER.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Apr 1, 2011)

Also gibby, you do know I'd give my kidney for you? I'm O+ so I could be a donor.


----------



## Fay V (Apr 1, 2011)

That was pretty obvious bro


----------



## Delta (Apr 1, 2011)

I trust nothing on this day. YOUR SHENANIGANS WILL NOT WORK ON ME, YOUNG ENGLISHMAN


----------



## Takun (Apr 1, 2011)

This wasn't funny.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 1, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> FUCK YOU! You really had me scared for a minute there untill I saw that april fools. Don't ever do that to me again gibby.


 
Hoho.

Well, I guess you're all gonna read the thread and notice it was a joke. Allow me to sincerely apologise if I made anyone upset. But let me also say, I took this post as an opportunity! When writing the first half which was filled with bullshit, I then got onto the second half. I thought I'd be really, really honest with you all. I got a little bit emotional, well, as soon as I put the full stop on "You've made me happy" I literally cried a river! I do love you guys an awful lot, really. I've spent a year alone and you've all made me very happy in this time! I may also leave for a little bit to avoid any anger that I may have caused which I must say I'm _*very*_ sorry for... Even I wouldn't like such a cruel joke pulled on me. Catch y'all later!


----------



## Delta (Apr 1, 2011)

Skittle said:


> No offense, this is the kind of April Fools NO ONE should be doing, EVER.


 
Shut up, its the internet.
April 1st should have been a tell tale sign to any "BYE GAIZ GONNA DIE" threads/journals.
Cmon, Skittle.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 1, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> Also, if you had only one kidney for so long, you'd have been going through routine dialysis throughout your life. That being said, going out on the town would be dangerous, as your immune system would be total shit.


 
My mother has a single kindey for some 3 decades now and doesn't need dialisys. A human with a single healthy kidney functions just fine.


----------



## Takun (Apr 1, 2011)

Thatch said:


> My mother has a single kindey for some 3 decades now and doesn't need dialisys. A human with a single healthy kidney functions just fine.


 
This is true.  I know someone on here who really has one and yeah they live a completely normal life.  You'd never know.


----------



## Cain (Apr 1, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Hoho.
> 
> Well, I guess you're all gonna read the thread and notice it was a joke. Allow me to sincerely apologise if I made anyone upset. But let me also say, I took this post as an opportunity! When writing the first half which was filled with bullshit, I then got onto the second half. I thought I'd be really, really honest with you all. I got a little bit emotional, well, as soon as I put the full stop on "You've made me happy" I literally cried a river! I do love you guys an awful lot, really. I've spent a year alone and you've all made me very happy in this time! I may also leave for a little bit to avoid any anger that I may have caused which I must say I'm _*very*_ sorry for... Even I wouldn't like such a cruel joke pulled on me. Catch y'all later!


 
Don't worry Gibby! I'm sure the entire FaF isn't gearing up to become an angry mob! Wait...What's that angry chanting/shouting?


----------



## Ley (Apr 1, 2011)

I literally choked on my apple juice thinking something bad. 

Gibby I like you, why'd you do that to me? ;n;


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Apr 1, 2011)

The real travesty is that OP isn't dying.

My cousin nearly died after being hit by a hit-and-run driver.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Apr 1, 2011)

Seriously gibby, don't do that again, you're one of the few users on this forum I can truly call friend.


----------



## Littlerock (Apr 1, 2011)

Thatch said:


> My mother has a single kindey for some 3 decades now and doesn't need dialysis. A human with a single healthy kidney functions just fine.


 A lifelong friend of mine, my third-grade teacher died recently from complications related to her bad kidneys, one of which had been removed when she was still college-age. She had suffered something in her youth that had damaged them beyond repair, and required weekly dialysis. I suppose it's case-to-case though.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 1, 2011)

Takun said:


> This is true.  I know someone on here who really has one and yeah they live a completely normal life.  You'd never know.


 
There are a lot of people wishing we didn't have a single liver, though :V



barefootfoof said:


> A lifelong friend of mine, my third-grade teacher died recently from complications related to her bad kidneys, one of which had been removed when she was still college-age. She had suffered something in her youth that had damaged them beyond repair, and required weekly dialysis. I suppose it's case-to-case though.


 
The point is, a human with a single HEALTHY kidney. If they're both crap, it's a wholy different story.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Apr 1, 2011)

You're a real asshole.


----------



## Larry (Apr 1, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Hoho.
> 
> Well, I guess you're all gonna read the thread and notice it was a joke. Allow me to sincerely apologise if I made anyone upset. But let me also say, I took this post as an opportunity! When writing the first half which was filled with bullshit, I then got onto the second half. I thought I'd be really, really honest with you all. I got a little bit emotional, well, as soon as I put the full stop on "You've made me happy" I literally cried a river! I do love you guys an awful lot, really. I've spent a year alone and you've all made me very happy in this time! I may also leave for a little bit to avoid any anger that I may have caused which I must say I'm _*very*_ sorry for... Even I wouldn't like such a cruel joke pulled on me. Catch y'all later!



Gibby, *sobs* I thought you were serious. ;-;


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 1, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> You're a real asshole.


 
Aye, I knew some of you would say this and trust me, I'm not suprised! It was a very tough decision and I do regret it after seeing some of the responses. But I did want to tell some of you how I felt about you all, so I thought I'd take advantage of april fools just to pull a very heartless prank at the same time. I didn't really like the previous thought of an asspatting thread like "RAVE: FAF" or whatever. I even said something along the lines of this on the other page, anyway. And no, I do not have a kidney problem but _yes_ I did have a health scare not too long ago. It's all fine now. And trust me, I know how hurt some of you may feel. I've lost many friends too, one of which in a way that still makes me loathe a part of me to this day. I apologise very sincerely, and I know what kind of repercussions I may face over here, but I have been honest about my feelings for FAF.


----------



## Ley (Apr 1, 2011)

larry669 said:


> Gibby, *sobs* I thought you were serious. ;-;



I did too. ;~; 

I'm the worst when it comes to april fools.. most often I believe in stuff, and I don't believe people when they're serious.
This morning I got a text froma  friend that her mom was in the hospital- I called and asked if she was okay and all I got was laughter on the other nd. 

;C


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Apr 1, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Aye, I knew some of you would say this and trust me, I'm not suprised! It was a very tough decision and I do regret it after seeing some of the responses. But I did want to tell some of you how I felt about you all, so I thought I'd take advantage of april fools just to pull a very heartless prank at the same time. I didn't really like the previous thought of an asspatting thread like "RAVE: FAF" or whatever. I even said something along the lines of this on the other page, anyway. And no, I do not have a kidney problem but _yes_ I did have a health scare not too long ago. It's all fine now. And trust me, I know how hurt some of you may feel. I've lost many friends too, one of which in a way that still makes me loathe a part of me to this day. I apologise very sincerely, and I know what kind of repercussions I may face over here, but I have been honest about my feelings for FAF.


 
Unlike blatant losers like Jester, I'm not one of these people that talks a bunch of shit about subduing/erasing emotions as much as someone pretty much incapable of forming friendships or truly caring about anyone beyond how my relationship to them benefits me, whether directly or indirectly. So don't worry, no love loss on my part. But I do tell it like I see it, and even as a prank, I wouldn't pull a stunt like that. It's kinda like the boy who cried wolf.


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 1, 2011)

So what should I infract your one remaining kidney with?

>:[


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 1, 2011)

ITT: Gibby's dark side comes out to play.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 1, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> It's kinda like the boy who cried wolf.



Yes. This has been my first ever April Fool's joke actually, and I will make it my last.



ArielMT said:


> So what should I infract your one remaining kidney with?
> 
> >:[



D:



Blues said:


> ITT: Gibby's dark side comes out to play.


 
Not for long!


----------



## Larry (Apr 1, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Aye, I knew some of you would say this and trust me, I'm not suprised! It was a very tough decision and I do regret it after seeing some of the responses. But I did want to tell some of you how I felt about you all, so I thought I'd take advantage of april fools just to pull a very heartless prank at the same time. I didn't really like the previous thought of an asspatting thread like "RAVE: FAF" or whatever. I even said something along the lines of this on the other page, anyway. And no, I do not have a kidney problem but _yes_ I did have a health scare not too long ago. It's all fine now. And trust me, I know how hurt some of you may feel. I've lost many friends too, one of which in a way that still makes me loathe a part of me to this day. I apologise very sincerely, and I know what kind of repercussions I may face over here, but I have been honest about my feelings for FAF.


I forgive you, Gibby. *hugs* 
*But don't you EVER FUCK ME LIKE THAT AGAIN!!* xD



Ley said:


> I did too. ;~;
> 
> I'm the worst when it comes to april fools.. most often I believe in stuff, and I don't believe people when they're serious.
> This morning I got a text froma friend that her mom was in the hospital- I called and asked if she was okay and all I got was laughter on the other nd.
> ...


 
I'm a sucker for April Fools. I actually didn't know it was April Fools today until 5 minutes later *AFTER* I read Gibby's post.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 1, 2011)

larry669 said:


> Gibby, *sobs* I thought you were serious. ;-;





Ley said:


> I did too. ;~;



You must have at least suspected it, come on. 
EDIT:


larry669 said:


> I'm a sucker for April Fools. I actually didn't know it was April Fools today until 5 minutes later *AFTER* I read Gibby's post.


 
Oh, alright, nevermind.



Ley said:


> I'm the worst when it comes to april fools.. most often I believe in stuff, and I don't believe people when they're serious.
> This morning I got a text froma  friend that her mom was in the hospital- I called and asked if she was okay and all I got was laughter on the other nd.
> 
> ;C


 
Punch her in the tits, it's an awful thing to do to friends.


----------



## Heimdal (Apr 1, 2011)

Your abilities of bullshit are impressive, young sir. You got me, but I'm glad you didn't let the chance go to waste. That was awesome!


----------



## Skittle (Apr 1, 2011)

Winds said:


> Shut up, its the internet.
> April 1st should have been a tell tale sign to any "BYE GAIZ GONNA DIE" threads/journals.
> Cmon, Skittle.


 I don't fucking care right now. That isn't the kind of shit you pull EVER.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 1, 2011)

Thatch said:


> Punch her in the tits, it's an awful thing to do to friends.


 
Dude, _ow_. D:


----------



## Delta (Apr 1, 2011)

Skittle said:


> I don't fucking care right now. That isn't the kind of shit you pull EVER.


 
According to you, theres quite a few things that happen pretty regularly that should never be done.

This happens every year, multiple times, in at least thirty different languages. Shit is old and not even worth the energy it takes to get angry about it.

Also: Gibby, happy April 1st :3


----------



## Skittle (Apr 1, 2011)

Winds said:


> According to you, theres quite a few things that happen pretty regularly that should never be done.
> 
> This happens every year, multiple times, in at least thirty different languages. Shit is old and not even worth the energy it takes to get angry about it.


 Yup. Doesn't make it any less right.
We all know HURR EVERYONE ELSE IS DOING IT logic is bullshit.
Fuck off.


----------



## Alstor (Apr 1, 2011)

The best April Fools thread, even though it was cruel and there were only two. :V


----------



## Larry (Apr 1, 2011)

Well, this has a been a day. Let's say we close this thread, huh?

EDIT: I would like to refer this April Fools incident as *Gibbygate*.

Any objections?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 1, 2011)

larry669 said:


> Well, this has a been a day. Let's say we close this thread, huh?


 
I don't mind whether it gets closed or not, but I'd like to have it done before any drama breaks out!


----------



## Larry (Apr 1, 2011)

Gibby said:


> but I'd like to have it done before any drama breaks out!



Um, heh, yeah, I think it's already happened. *looks around*


----------



## Delta (Apr 1, 2011)

Skittle said:


> Yup. Doesn't make it any less right.
> We all know HURR EVERYONE ELSE IS DOING IT logic is bullshit.
> Fuck off.


 
I was going by the "time to get over it, its been happening forever" train of thought, not schoolyard logic.
Grow some skin.


----------



## Skittle (Apr 1, 2011)

Winds said:


> I was going by the "time to get over it, its been happening forever" train of thought, not schoolyard logic.
> Grow some skin.


 Did I not say fuck off?
Or did you not see that? Maybe you should grow some eyes.


----------



## Delta (Apr 1, 2011)

Skittle said:


> Did I not say fuck off?
> Or did you not see that? Maybe you should grow some eyes.


Problem with me responding to your hostility?
If you're not willing to suffer in silence, reap what you sow when someone tells you to get over it.


----------



## Bobskunk (Apr 1, 2011)

wow you're cool


----------



## Skittle (Apr 1, 2011)

Winds said:


> Problem with me responding to your hostility?


 Sure why the fuck not.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Apr 1, 2011)

I hate each and every one of you.


----------



## Larry (Apr 1, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> I hate each and every one of you.



Dang. And with no white text, either.


----------



## Larry (Apr 1, 2011)

Skittle said:


> Did I not say fuck off?
> Or did you not see that? Maybe you should grow some eyes.


 
Give him a break, he has hearts for eyes. 

Winds, you should go see a doctor.

OOPS: Sorry for the double-post. I was looking at the previous pages and forgot my short post.


----------



## Deo (Apr 1, 2011)

FUCK YOU, ya cunt. 
EMOTIONAL BATTERY I SAY! EMOTIONAL BLACKMAIL! LYNCH!! LYNCH!!!


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 1, 2011)

I think I have some new Special Friendsâ„¢ as a result of this thread.


----------



## Xipoid (Apr 1, 2011)

Threads like this only make me feel like a callous bastard.


----------



## Delta (Apr 1, 2011)

Skittle said:


> Sure why the fuck not.


 
Get over it c:


----------



## Heimdal (Apr 1, 2011)

Winds said:


> I was going by the "time to get over it, its been happening forever" train of thought, not schoolyard logic.
> Grow some skin.


 
Totally. There's also the "could be worse" logic. It could have been true. It's good that it wasn't, and I find that enjoyable.


----------



## Kreevox (Apr 1, 2011)

Wow...that was kinda in bad taste for an april fools joke, fuck you gibby.


----------



## Azure (Apr 1, 2011)

I was pleased to see that I was not on the list of people who made you happy. I'd hate to think that fleeting electronic contact with an anonymous stranger can even produce something like happiness.


----------



## Delta (Apr 1, 2011)

Azure said:


> I was pleased to see that I was not on the list of people who made you happy. I'd hate to think that fleeting electronic contact with an anonymous stranger can even produce something like happiness.


 
Two words:
Furry. Relationships.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 1, 2011)

Xipoid said:


> Threads like this only make me feel like a callous bastard.


 


Kreevox said:


> Wow...that was kinda in bad taste for an april fools joke, fuck you gibby.


 


Deo said:


> FUCK YOU, ya cunt.
> EMOTIONAL BATTERY I SAY! EMOTIONAL BLACKMAIL! LYNCH!! LYNCH!!!


 
I'm sorry! ;A;



Azure said:


> I was pleased to see that I was not on the list of people who made you happy. I'd hate to think that fleeting electronic contact with an anonymous stranger can even produce something like happiness.


 
Well, I did say _all_ of you but alright.


----------



## Deo (Apr 1, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> I think I have some new Special Friendsâ„¢ as a result of this thread.


 anyone else see the jewish stereotype in that? ICH OY VEY YOU TERRIBLE CHILD!


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Apr 1, 2011)

Deo said:


> anyone else see the jewish stereotype in that? ICH OY VEY YOU TERRIBLE CHILD!


 
Yes but it's okay because they control Hollywood and probably wrote the stereotype into the script just to throw my keen Aryan sense of smell off the trail, unsuccessfully.


----------



## Delta (Apr 1, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Yes but it's okay because they control Hollywood and probably wrote the stereotype into the script just to throw my keen Aryan sense of smell off the trail, unsuccessfully.


 
Thank God for Wolf-Bone.


----------



## Tango (Apr 1, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Aye, I knew some of you would say this and trust me, I'm not suprised! It was a very tough decision and I do regret it after seeing some of the responses. But I did want to tell some of you how I felt about you all, so I thought I'd take advantage of april fools just to pull a very heartless prank at the same time. I didn't really like the previous thought of an asspatting thread like "RAVE: FAF" or whatever. I even said something along the lines of this on the other page, anyway. And no, I do not have a kidney problem but _yes_ I did have a health scare not too long ago. It's all fine now. And trust me, I know how hurt some of you may feel. I've lost many friends too, one of which in a way that still makes me loathe a part of me to this day. I apologise very sincerely, and I know what kind of repercussions I may face over here, but I have been honest about my feelings for FAF.



Asshole! I was about to go kidney harvesting for you! Sure, it would have been a combo of hooker and hobo kidneys, but still... :V


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 1, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Gaz, HK, Paul, Birch, Cy, Skittle, Jared, DinosaurDammit, SIX, Rook, RV, Jwmcd2, Harabelle, Leybun, Riavis, Sauvignon



:c
(Seriously? Skittle but not me? I am sadface.)


----------



## Skittle (Apr 1, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> :c
> (Seriously? Skittle but not me? I am sadface.)





Gibby said:


> hell, _all _of you...


You're there. Just as a footnote though. :3


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 1, 2011)

Skittle said:


> You're there. Just as a footnote though. :3


 
INSUFFICIENT


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 1, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> :c


 
Oh don't be sad, LK. I did write "all of you" for a reason. Even those who I haven't had a chance to talk to properly and get to know, you have all made me happy. This is a clichÃ© furry story, but I have had a year of isolation and loneliness due to circumstantial misfortune. Every day, all of you at FAF and yes, that includes yourself, have all given me something to look forward to looking at and being around when I would wake up! Of course, life has turned around for me finally and I have a real life again, but I will never forget any of you for contributing to making me happy, even if it was just by a small bit. 

Inb4 lolteenagnstgetalifefoerveralone.jpg


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 1, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Oh don't be sad, LK. I did write "all of you" for a reason. Even those who I haven't had a chance to talk to properly and get to know, you have all made me happy. This is a clichÃ© furry story, but I have had a year of isolation and loneliness due to circumstantial misfortune. Every day, all of you at FAF and yes, that includes yourself, have all given me something to look forward to looking at and being around when I would wake up! Of course, life has turned around for me finally and I have a real life again, but I will never forget any of you for contributing to making me happy, even if it was just by a small bit.
> 
> Inb4 lolteenagnstgetalifefoerveralone.jpg



April Fool's is over now >:[


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Apr 1, 2011)

Winds said:


> Thank God for Wolf-Bone.



Indeed, for even as my people's numbers dwindle and our cultural, imperial and genetic progress grinds to a halt, no thanks to the all out *genocide* waged upon my people by the Jew, the Negro, the Mongol, well, you get the picture. We still have some fight left in us, even if we _are_ going the way of the fucking Abbo. 



LizardKing said:


> :c
> (Seriously? Skittle but not me? I am sadface.)


 
Don't sweat it. Having someone like Skittle on that list but not yourself just goes to show how worthless Gibby's "love" really is.


----------



## Delta (Apr 1, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> :c
> (Seriously? Skittle but not me? I am sadface.)


 
Its okay. Im sure Gibbs meant "LK, LizardKing, LizardK, LKing, LizK, LizKing, some other random concoction of 'LizardKing'".
Didn't you, Gibby...


----------



## Skittle (Apr 1, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Don't sweat it. Having someone like Skittle on that list but not yourself just goes to show how worthless Gibby's "love" really is.


 My turn to :c


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 1, 2011)

Skittle said:


> My turn to :c


 
Woobie made me :c

I guess I deserve it anyway.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 1, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Woobie made me :c
> 
> I guess I deserve it anyway.


 
Woobie shows his love with pain.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 1, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Don't sweat it. Having someone like Skittle on that list but not yourself just goes to show how worthless Gibby's "love" really is.


 
There is that I suppose. If you can't beat 'em, join themavoid them.


----------



## Grey Wolverine (Apr 1, 2011)

HAHAAHHAHA. That was good. Internet hi-five for originality.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 1, 2011)

Grey Wolverine said:


> ...Internet...originality...


 
Hahaha


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 1, 2011)

Don't worry me like that! 

I'll give ya credit, that was pretty well thought out.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Apr 1, 2011)

ITT we :c at being cheaply slighted but not at blatant racist rhetoric.

also



Blues said:


> Woobie shows his love with pain.


 
only because I don't receive enough that kind of love. sadists are just masochists that don't get enough time in the shackles and whips.


----------



## BRN (Apr 1, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> only because I don't receive enough that kind of love. sadists are just masochists that don't get enough time in the shackles and whips.


 
For fuck's sake, Wolf. _receive enough *of* that kind of love_. 
You wanna miss out words? You wanna spell wrong? You doing this on purpose? Shit. It's fucking bad.
It's gotta be dealt with. You're gonna get fucking slapped, son. I'll beat your ass into a fucking corner and spit on you. You're gonna learn to respect this language.

Dammit, Wolf. I do this out of love.

oh god what the fuck am I trying to achieve


----------



## Larry (Apr 1, 2011)

SIX said:


> For fuck's sake, Wolf. _receive enough *of* that kind of love_.
> You wanna miss out words? You wanna spell wrong? You doing this on purpose? Shit. It's fucking bad.
> It's gotta be dealt with. You're gonna get fucking slapped, son. I'll beat your ass into a fucking corner and spit on you. You're gonna learn to respect this language.
> 
> ...


 
O.O'


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 1, 2011)

This thread just got hot.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Apr 1, 2011)

SIX said:


> For fuck's sake, Wolf. _receive enough *of* that kind of love_.
> You wanna miss out words? You wanna spell wrong? You doing this on purpose? Shit. It's fucking bad.
> It's gotta be dealt with. You're gonna get fucking slapped, son. I'll beat your ass into a fucking corner and spit on you. You're gonna learn to respect this language.
> 
> ...


 
And this is why I can't do BDSM anywhere outside of my imagination and _sometimes_ art. Because that's seriously what some are turned on by, and I don't get it, and I ain't trying to understand it.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 1, 2011)

Skipped the whole post and went straight to the bottom

I'm too good at April Fool's it's no fun anymore ):


----------



## Oovie (Apr 1, 2011)

I will continue pampering my kidneys for the day you truly need it dude.


----------



## CrazyLee (Apr 1, 2011)

Gibby I don't know whether I want to punch you or noogie you, you crazy fuck. I already knew what day it was and knew this was full of shit... if it was true it wouldn't be so tl;dr.


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 1, 2011)

Gibby said:


> April fools.


 
Wow. That was almost... depressing.


----------



## CrazyLee (Apr 1, 2011)

Also, now that I've read the entire thing, you don't just die from failure of both kidneys.

That's what dialasis machines are for.


----------



## Itakirie (Apr 1, 2011)

Gibby, I would kick you, but instead, I'm just going to let your have a hug from my friend Fluffy. He's a big-ass spider. *sticks Fluffy on your face*


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 1, 2011)

Itakirie said:


> *sticks Fluffy on your face*


 
Oh god, spiders! D: And yeah, I feel quite, eh, bad, shall we say right now. I say again, I don't want any negative attitudes coming outta anyone (even though I probably deserve them) but I hope some of you got past the "OMG IM DYING, LOL JK" thing and saw the truthful message in the OP instead of the (cruel) prank! I just couldn't bring myself to pass up the chance for such a thing because, well, even I can be a complete piece of knob cheese.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Apr 1, 2011)

I forgive you gibby. I can't stay mad for long usually.


----------



## Itakirie (Apr 1, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Oh god, spiders! D: And yeah, I feel quite, eh, bad, shall we say right now. I say again, I don't want any negative attitudes coming outta anyone (even though I probably deserve them) but I hope some of you got past the "OMG IM DYING, LOL JK" thing and saw the truthful message in the OP instead of the (cruel) prank! I just couldn't bring myself to pass up the chance for such a thing because, well, even I can be a complete piece of knob cheese.



You forgot my name. :I

*turns into camel spider and sticks to your head*


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 1, 2011)

Good show, Gibby, Good show. 

*tips hat and puffs cigar*

Though to be honest now I feel like a complete dick because I TL;DR'd the OP and went straight for the comments. Kinda ruined it.


----------



## Ley (Apr 1, 2011)

Thatch said:


> Punch her in the tits, it's an awful thing to do to friends.


 
I have to put up with her shit- My parents are friends with her parents, and I walk to and from school with her every day.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Apr 1, 2011)

I was hoping there would be white text.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 1, 2011)

catilda lily said:


> I was hoping there would be white text.


 
There was? 6_9


----------



## Octa (Apr 1, 2011)

Fuck man, that, just... fuck.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 1, 2011)

Ley said:


> I have to put up with her shit- My parents are friends with her parents, and I walk to and from school with her every day.


 
I didn't say to drop her as a friend, I said to punch her in the tit and say that this shit isn't a laughing matter.

There's more of a middleground between HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY and I HATE YOU.



Octa said:


> Fuck man, that, just... fuck.


 
No, it's more of a 'screw'.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 1, 2011)

Crap, doublepost. The second one today.


----------



## Monster. (Apr 1, 2011)

Really late, but I'm very disappointed. Gibby, of all people, I did not expect this from you.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Apr 2, 2011)

Dunno about anyone else but I'm over it already. I don't stay mad long except towards those who cross certain moral event horizons.


----------



## Aetius (Apr 2, 2011)

Tell God I said Hello.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 2, 2011)

More curious is the fact you bothered writing all of that just to pull an April Fool's prank.

Did you actually write it, or you stole it from somewhere else?

By the way, you lost me at "village". When I read that, I simply skipped your text and went to read the other posts.

EDIT: this thread now reminds me of that one Spongebob Squarepants episode.

EDIT 2: why did not you just go to the "Raves" section to write about your feelings for everyone else?


----------



## Kreevox (Apr 2, 2011)

Thatch said:


> There's more of a middleground between HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY and I HATE YOU.



sig'd


----------



## Lobar (Apr 2, 2011)

Gibby, should I ever get my hands on you, you will actually be missing a kidney

edit: Also, given everyone that you forgot to put on your special list, how the hell did sauvignon make it there?


----------



## Itakirie (Apr 2, 2011)

Lobar said:


> edit: Also, given everyone that you forgot to put on your special list, how the hell did sauvignon make it there?



Probably all part of the April Fool's prank. :U


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 2, 2011)

great thread


----------



## Aleu (Apr 2, 2011)

If I ever meet you...I am punching you >=[


----------



## Fenneckfan14 (Apr 2, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Hoho.
> 
> Well, I guess you're all gonna read the thread and notice it was a joke. Allow me to sincerely apologise if I made anyone upset. But let me also say, I took this post as an opportunity! When writing the first half which was filled with bullshit, I then got onto the second half. I thought I'd be really, really honest with you all. I got a little bit emotional, well, as soon as I put the full stop on "You've made me happy" I literally cried a river! I do love you guys an awful lot, really. I've spent a year alone and you've all made me very happy in this time! I may also leave for a little bit to avoid any anger that I may have caused which I must say I'm _*very*_ sorry for... Even I wouldn't like such a cruel joke pulled on me. Catch y'all later!



Good lord, I had my entire church choir praying for you. I was about to get a special offering taken for you. and as i got to a church with a membership of over 10,000 it would have been a substantial amount of money... I was seriously prayin for you man. Thank goodness it was a joke. >:-C


----------



## Kiru-kun (Apr 2, 2011)

Gibby you absolute Bell End! >: [


----------



## Lobar (Apr 2, 2011)

Fenneckfan14 said:


> Good lord, I had my entire church choir praying for you. I was about to get a special offering taken for you. and as i got to a church with a membership of over 10,000 it would have been a substantial amount of money... I was seriously prayin for you man. Thank goodness it was a joke. >:-C


 
Derp, your church congregates on a Friday?


----------



## Azure (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm gonna seriously pray for money! Can Jesus help me?


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 2, 2011)

thats not funny gibby
now im gonna have to whip you with this belt


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 2, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Really late, but I'm very disappointed. Gibby, of all people, I did not expect this from you.


 
I thought you'd say that. I hope some of you can see past the spur-of-the-moment prank and see what I really wanted to say. I felt pretty bad when posting and quite, eh, emotional at the same time. It's a two birds with one stone thing, you see? Although I may have hurt the other bird a bit too much. o.e



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> More curious is the fact you bothered writing all of that just to pull an April Fool's prank.
> 
> Did you actually write it, or you stole it from somewhere else?
> 
> ...


 
I do live in a village, I did write it and I have seen asspatting "Iluguys" threads before and some of them don't seem to turn out so well. I didn't really want to pass up the chance for a cruel prank, either. 



Lobar said:


> Gibby, should I ever get my hands on you, you will actually be missing a kidney
> 
> edit: Also, given everyone that you forgot to put on your special list, how the hell did sauvignon make it there?



I do talk to sauv a lot with a few other guys from here. And the "list" included "all of you" for a reason, dammit. People be blind.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 2, 2011)

gibby
add me to your ilsti


----------



## Xegras (Apr 2, 2011)

Gibby said:


> And the "list" included "all of you" for a reason, dammit. People be blind.


 
Being one of the people that is apart of the "all of you" is like being the runner up to Ms. America.

Also you're a bastard. First time I see you I'm going to punch then hug you.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 2, 2011)

Xegras said:


> First time I see you I'm going to punch you.


[size=+3]*me too*[/size]


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 2, 2011)

You didn't put me in your list

I'll never remember you too, Gibby.
Have fun, I'll close the door.










Today is completely a day too late to not take it seriously.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 2, 2011)

Satellite One said:


> You didn't put me in your list
> 
> I'll never remember you too, Gibby.
> Have fun, I'll close the door.
> ...


 i agree it was completely insulted to even say taht
i expect to at least be included seeing as how we are dating


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 2, 2011)

Xegras said:


> Being one of the people that is apart of the "all of you" is like being the runner up to Ms. America.


 
Alrighty, OP updated. Forgive me this time if I miss anyone. :v


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 2, 2011)

Clayton said:


> i agree it was completely insulted to even say taht
> i expect to at least be included seeing as how we are dating


 
I can't believe how my relationship with Gibby ended like that.

Why are we not friends anymore?!
cuz ur fat?!?!!?!!


----------



## Xegras (Apr 2, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Alrighty, OP updated. Forgive me this time if I miss anyone. :v


 
Oh god Gibby...

You realize now that you have included so many names and changed this people will now complain about there listing in said list.

The hole has been dug deeper.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 2, 2011)

Xegras said:


> Oh god Gibby...
> 
> You realize now that you have included so many names and changed this people will now complain about there listing in said list.
> 
> The hole has been dug deeper.


 
Pfff, that's easy. If anyone pipes up, I'll just put them in. Wait what? 6_9 Cocks.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 2, 2011)

The scar on our hearts will never heal 

but all the forum is now pleased for sure. Quadruple pleased because this is a jock thread.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 2, 2011)

Satellite One said:


> I can't believe how my relationship with Gibby ended like that.
> 
> Why are we not friends anymore?!
> cuz ur fat?!?!!?!!


 no im not fat


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 2, 2011)

Clayton said:


> no im not fat


 
really


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 2, 2011)

Satellite One said:


> really


 This video contains content from SME. It is not available in your country. 

& no imnot
5'9 and 130-135lbs


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Apr 2, 2011)

...


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 2, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> Ok, I'm going to get white knighting for gibby here. It was an april fools joke, get over it. It's a cruel holiday but there are definitely worse pranks that have been done. What's done is done, and it's best to leave it in the past. I'm sure if gibby could undo this whole thread, he would.


 youre getting scalding hot tea poured on you for this post


& i dont thnk anybody is FOR REAL pissed at gibby
im not, i jsut thinkit was really fuckign stupid


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 2, 2011)

Let me say again Clay and Paul, I _did_ want to express my feelings for others but I am very foolish so I went and made a cruel joke out of it at the same time but I didn't want to hurt anyone. I feel very torn at the moment.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Apr 2, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Let me say again Clay and Paul, I _did_ want to express my feelings for others but I am very foolish so I went and made a cruel joke out of it at the same time but I didn't want to hurt anyone. I feel very torn at the moment.


 It's not ok gibby, but I forgive you anyway.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 2, 2011)

Clayton said:


> This video contains content from SME. It is not available in your country.
> 
> & no imnot
> 5'9 and 130-135lbs


said the same to me even though I know the contents

Also Gibby is torn. Any help possible?


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 2, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Let me say again Clay and Paul, I _did_ want to express my feelings for others but I am very foolish so I went and made a cruel joke out of it at the same time but I didn't want to hurt anyone. I feel very torn at the moment.


 
lol gibby im not mad at you


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 2, 2011)

Clayton said:


> lol gibby im not mad at you


 
Thank you guys, but what about everybody else? They just popped in to say how stupid/mean I was and how angry/disappointed they were and left without another word. How am I supposed to know?


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 2, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Thank you guys, but what about everybody else? They just popped in to say how stupid/mean I was and how angry/disappointed they were and left without another word. How am I supposed to know?


 who gives a shit about them
if they talk shit and then walk away after one post, theyre not even worth caring about because they're lil baby pussies
if they were worth half a fuck they would have stayed to debate a little


----------



## Xegras (Apr 2, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Thank you guys, but what about everybody else? They just popped in to say how stupid/mean I was and how angry/disappointed they were and left without another word. How am I supposed to know?


 
I wouldn't worry about it too much Gibby. While the joke was out of bad taste and may have left people with a less then decent view of you they should get over it soon. 

Holding a grudge over the internet isn't exactly something you wanna be known for.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Apr 2, 2011)

I was not included in your list. WHYYY??


----------



## Larry (Apr 2, 2011)

I posted this on Gibby's page because I was shocked to see it. I just want to see other people's reactions. 

Taken from Urban Dictonary:
1. Gibby
Slang. An incredibly awesome person. 

Someone who tends to be far cooler than anyone else in his surroundings.
"Gibby is a fucking beast."  http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=gibby​


----------



## Commiecomrade (Apr 2, 2011)

larry669 said:


> I posted this on Gibby's page because I was shocked to see it. I just want to see other people's reactions.
> 
> 
> Taken from Urban Dictonary:
> ...



Nice April Fools' Day joke they played.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 2, 2011)

*clay*
a sex hungry mongrel
_Man that guy is so clay like!_

You bet your ass he is


----------



## Delta (Apr 2, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Thank you guys, but what about everybody else? They just popped in to say how stupid/mean I was and how angry/disappointed they were and left without another word. How am I supposed to know?


 
I wished you a happy April 1st, you hooligan >:C

And dont worry about them the summary of this thread is pretty much the showcasing of how gullible and emotional sensitive a majority of furries are. The irony is that they make fun of other furries for the exact same thing.
Way to show your true colors FAF.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 2, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> Nice April Fools' Day joke they played.


 
Funny too see that it was on Oct 22 2004. And you blind? Your name IS on the list! :B



Winds said:


> I wished you a happy April 1st, you hooligan >:C


 
I noticed! I shoulda put "some of them" instead. :c


----------



## Larry (Apr 2, 2011)

*1.* larry 
loving, wonderful and kind. very sexy and wild in bed. 
hardheaded but very wonderfully loving
"mmm i want me a larry" 
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=larry

Too bad my actual name isn't Larry. ;.;


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 2, 2011)

*1.*


That's my defenition


----------



## Monster. (Apr 2, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I thought you'd say that. I hope some of you can see past the spur-of-the-moment prank and see what I really wanted to say. I felt pretty bad when posting and quite, eh, emotional at the same time. It's a two birds with one stone thing, you see? Although I may have hurt the other bird a bit too much. o.e


My dearest Gibby, pranks are fine. But that was a prank gone too far, imo. I literally had a tear fall until I realized what day it is and saw the other posters and your posts trying to dismiss it like it was a harmless joke. :c


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 2, 2011)

Gaz said:


> My dearest Gibby, pranks are fine. But that was a prank gone too far, imo. I literally had a tear fall until I realized what day it is and saw the other posters and your posts trying to dismiss it like it was a harmless joke. :c


 
I'm _sorry_, Gaz!

I really am. :[


----------



## Monster. (Apr 2, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I'm _sorry_, Gaz!
> 
> I really am. :[


It's okay, Gibby. I forgive you. Just don't do it again. :c Pretty please?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 2, 2011)

Gaz said:


> It's okay, Gibby. I forgive you. Just don't do it again. :c Pretty please?


 
Trust me, I won't! I don't think I'll prank anyone else again after this mess, to be honest. ._.


----------



## Monster. (Apr 2, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Trust me, I won't! I don't think I'll prank anyone else again after this mess, to be honest. ._.


There's nothing wrong with pranking; just nothing that includes you getting hit by a car and all that jazz. ._.

Yesterday, I told everyone close to me that I got asked out and that I was freaking out about what to wear (because I've never been on a first date, as pathetic as that is). They believed me, for whatever reason, and then I realized the joke was hurting me more than them so I immediately told them it was a dumb joke.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 2, 2011)

Gibby, you're such a troll


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 2, 2011)

its okay gibby i forgive you *mkaes out*


----------



## Delta (Apr 2, 2011)

Gaz said:


> My dearest Gibby, pranks are fine. But that was a prank gone too far, imo. I literally had a tear fall until I realized what day it is and saw the other posters and your posts *trying to dismiss it like it was a harmless joke*. :c



....

Because thats exactly what it was.


----------



## Monster. (Apr 2, 2011)

Winds said:


> ....
> 
> Because thats exactly what it was.


But it made me sad. :C And I know I'm not the only one that was a little upset.


----------



## Delta (Apr 2, 2011)

Gaz said:


> But it made me sad. :C And I know I'm not the only one that was a little upset.


Obviously, theres 7 whole pages of people bawwing about it.

April Fool's Day....the day the face value on outstanding stories and the gullibility of common folk skyrockets.

Gibby's fine. He's not going anywhere and he got you guys _good_.

If I'd fallen for it the only thing I'd be angry at is the fact that I didn't see it coming.



Gibby said:


> Trust me, I won't! I don't think I'll prank anyone else again after this mess, to be honest. ._.


No no no! This is why you KEEP pranking. You've got a fantastic talent if your able to evoke emotions like this despite putting it out there that this is all a joke in OP.
KEEP PRANKING.
KEEP LOLING.


----------



## Monster. (Apr 2, 2011)

Winds said:


> Obviously, theres 7 whole pages of people bawwing about it.
> 
> April Fool's Day....the day the face value on outstanding stories and the gullibility of common folk skyrockets.
> 
> ...


I give him credit for that. Although I did see something like this coming. Just not from Gibby.

Good show, old boy.


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 2, 2011)

Most pranks are fine and dandy, but you shouldn't ever pull one with such dire consequences.  Always consider what happens if anyone takes you seriously during the prank, as well as what happens if anyone doesn't when you're being serious later on.


----------



## Delta (Apr 2, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> Most pranks are fine and dandy, but you shouldn't ever pull one with such *dire consequences*.  Always consider what happens if anyone takes you seriously during the prank, as well as what happens if anyone doesn't when you're being serious later on.


 
Furries baw'd
The day ended.

When were the "consequences" dire?


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 2, 2011)

Winds said:


> Furries baw'd
> The day ended.
> 
> When were the "consequences" dire?


 
Well, it could be argued that he was faking his own death, even though it was in the future instead of the past.

That's irrelevant to the spirit of what I posted, though.


----------



## Koronikov (Apr 2, 2011)

tl;dr 
wait is this a joke ?


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 2, 2011)

yeah i agree with what ariel's saying
and it could also really offend people. like if someone said _" i have cancer[insertlongstoryhere]... APRIL FOOLS"_ I would get seriously fucking offended.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Apr 2, 2011)

Koronikov said:


> tl;dr
> wait is this a joke ?


 
Gibby thought it was entertaining to tell the forum that he was struck by a hit-and-run driver on April Fool's Day.

Anyone who noticed the date and read his post realized that he was fucking with us.

People who care way too much about him ignored the date and asked if he was alright.

Gibby reveals it was all a lie, offends pretty much everyone, especially those who've had family or friends who've been hit by cars.

But that's totally cool though, because through the whole almost being killed by a car thing, he wanted to tell us all how much he liked us.  :V


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 2, 2011)

Goddamnit, Gibby.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 2, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> especially those who've had family or friends who've been hit by cars.


 
Even I lost a dear friend in a car accident. Because I called him.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Apr 2, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Even I lost a dear friend in a car accident. Because I called him.


 
Then you should understand better than anyone that some of us don't find your joke remotely funny.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 2, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Then you should understand better than anyone that some of us don't find your joke remotely funny.


 
You know what, I'm actually gonna start defending myself here. Yes, it was a cruel joke, but Winds does have a point - you should get over it. This is a very common kind of joke and yet there are far, far worse ones that people have actually fell for. It's been nearly two days already and some of you are still angry about it, while I still beleive you have a reason to be feeling that way, it's been a bit too long to be still moping about it. You should grow a thicker skin, if anything.


----------



## Delta (Apr 2, 2011)

Gibby said:


> You know what, I'm actually gonna start defending myself here. Yes, it was a cruel joke, but Winds does have a point - you should get over it. This is a very common kind of joke and yet there are far, far worse ones that people have actually fell for. It's been nearly two days already and some of you are still angry about it, while I still beleive you have a reason to be feeling that way, it's been a bit too long to be still moping about it. You should grow a thicker skin, if anything.



This post is a prime example of why the "This" button should be able to be used multiple times.


----------



## Larry (Apr 2, 2011)

Gibby got back(bone)!!!


----------



## Monster. (Apr 2, 2011)

Whoa, guys, relax. It's done and overwith. :| I dunno 'bout you, but I'm over it already (and have been since five minutes after posting "I'm disappointed"). Yes, it was fucked up, but as Winds and Gibby said, there's much worse things out there.


----------



## Alstor (Apr 2, 2011)

Did it need to take 173 posts to talk about one joke?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 2, 2011)

At least this proves that people furries on the Internet can care about something.


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 2, 2011)

Alstor said:


> Did it need to take 173 posts to talk about one joke?


 
Nope. Yup, because this is FAF.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 2, 2011)

Gibby said:


> You know what, I'm actually gonna start defending myself here. Yes, it was a cruel joke, but Winds does have a point - you should get over it. This is a very common kind of joke and yet there are far, far worse ones that people have actually fell for. It's been nearly two days already and some of you are still angry about it, while I still beleive you have a reason to be feeling that way, it's been a bit too long to be still moping about it. You should grow a thicker skin, if anything.


GIBBY
STOP TALKING RIGHT NOW.
I'm seriousl, youre digging a bigger hole.
Stop. Stop talking.
Let's all talk about how my cat is pretty and smells nice


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 2, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Let's all talk about how my cat is pretty and smells nice



I love your cats, yet everyone keeps talking about how creepy they are. I fail to see it. o.e


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Apr 2, 2011)

Gibby said:


> You know what, I'm actually gonna start defending myself here. Yes, it was a cruel joke, but Winds does have a point - you should get over it. This is a very common kind of joke and yet there are far, far worse ones that people have actually fell for. It's been nearly two days already and some of you are still angry about it, while I still beleive you have a reason to be feeling that way, it's been a bit too long to be still moping about it. You should grow a thicker skin, if anything.


 
Listen buddy, you have the right to make the joke, just as much as I have a right to not care for it.

And frankly, I was responding to someone asking for a tl:dr of what went on in this thread and explained what happened.  I wasn't going to leave out that people got offended just to make you seem like a completely innocent joker here, because that's not what happened.  You decided to reply to me about people getting offended and I replied back.  Don't tell me that I have to grow a thicker skin.  If you can't take criticism for your bad jokes then maybe you're the one who needs to get over it.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 2, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I love your cats, yet everyone keeps talking about how creepy they are. I fail to see it. o.e


 My cats are the fucking best
http://twitpic.com/4g5tsj


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 2, 2011)

I remember back in highschool, my significant other at the time had a friend tell me that she got hit by a car and was in the hospital



so I broke up with her. April Fools, ho.


----------



## CrazyLee (Apr 2, 2011)

Harebelle said:


> At least this proves that people furries on the Internet can care about something.



Or easily start drama over the littlest things, and remain butthurt for ages.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 2, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> If you can't take criticism for your bad jokes then maybe you're the one who needs to get over it.


 
You know, I haven't been trying to get it accross that I was an innocent joker. I made it clear that I'm a terrible joker that made an awful joke and hurt people and then said that I'm very, very sorry for it. I'm not an argumentative person over these things. I know when I'm wrong and I admit when I'm wrong without having to be asked or convinced to do so. But you, you just seem like you're waiting for me to fight back and baw a little more just so you can have someone to argue with and then win against. Is your mind so fixed on arguing that you cannot accept an honest apology? It's been long enough after this started, but you're still going on. The others are also right here, I shouldn't have to give a shit about anyone holding such an opinion. Sorry mate, but I'm not going to bother dealing with this.



Clayton said:


> My cats are the fucking best
> http://twitpic.com/4g5tsj


 
They be beautiful. :3 What were their names, again?


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 2, 2011)

Gibby said:


> They be beautiful. :3 What were their names, again?


Grey one is Timmy, red one is Red


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 2, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Grey one is Timmy, red one is Red


 
I woulda named Timmy as Grey, to be honest!


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 2, 2011)

Hey remember that time Gibby did that April Fool's thread about him being hit by a car?

Haha


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Apr 2, 2011)

Gibby said:


> You know, I haven't been trying to get it accross that I was an innocent joker. I made it clear that I'm a terrible joker that made an awful joke and hurt people and then said that I'm very, very sorry for it. I'm not an argumentative person over these things. I know when I'm wrong and I admit when I'm wrong without having to be asked or convinced to do so. But you, you just seem like you're waiting for me to fight back and baw a little more just so you can have someone to argue with and then win against. Is your mind so fixed on arguing that you cannot accept an honest apology? It's been long enough after this started, but you're still going on. The others are also right here, I shouldn't have to give a shit about anyone holding such an opinion. Sorry mate, but I'm not going to bother dealing with this.


 
Let's put it this way. People were disappointed you made a joke that played with their feelings because you're one of the few people on this forum that doesn't act like a complete dipshit whenever they think they can get away with it. In other words, you're genuinely likable. A lot of other people, the disappointment would've been that it was just a prank. But basically, I think you're right, and he's arguing just for the sake of arguing, to "win" something, to have certain people suck his dick for it, whatever. _Or_ he's just pissed off about something completely unrelated to this and, like a lot of people is using the internet as his personal punching bag, because there's no consequences to that. But yeah, I'd say most of us were over it pretty soon so I wouldn't pay it any mind.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 2, 2011)

Thank you for saying this, man. :3


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 2, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I woulda named Timmy as Grey, to be honest!


My dad named them. tim's full name is Timbertoes and Red is Reddog :I
Don't ask.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Apr 2, 2011)

Gibby said:


> *You know, I haven't been trying to get it accross that I was an innocent joker.* I made it clear that I'm a terrible joker that made an awful joke and hurt people and then said that I'm very, very sorry for it. I'm not an argumentative person over these things. I know when I'm wrong and I admit when I'm wrong without having to be asked or convinced to do so. But you, you just seem like you're waiting for me to fight back and baw a little more just so you can have someone to argue with and then win against. Is your mind so fixed on arguing that you cannot accept an honest apology? It's been long enough after this started, but you're still going on. The others are also right here, I shouldn't have to give a shit about anyone holding such an opinion. Sorry mate, but I'm not going to bother dealing with this.


 
Uh, yeah, you have.  You tried to defend yourself when your friends were telling you your joke was in poor taste by saying "Oh!  But I really did it to tell you all how much I love you guys!"  Instead of just owning the joke, you tried to deflect it back on your friends by implying "If you don't forgive me you're not a real friend."  And I think that's what irks me more than the joke itself.  Kitstaa and Koze make horrible 9/11 jokes to me all the time, a topic they know I'm sensitive towards, but at least they don't say "we only make you uncomfortable because we like you."  I get over that because I choose to, not because they try pull the "friend" card on me.

I've posted a grand total of five times in this thread, including this post.  I haven't exactly gone out of my way to attack you in this 8-page monster of a thread.  I posted truthfully to someone inquiring for a tl:dr, and you decided to take me to task for it, so I replied back to you.  You brought my responses over the past three posts on yourself and since then you've been trying to make me out to be the bad guy instead of just owning up to your joke, which by the way, you had just as much as an opportunity to not make as I had to not let it bother me.  It takes two to tango.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 2, 2011)

Gibby.
Just stop replying to Term or youre just gonna make people mad
Stopstopstospotpsotpsotpsoptsd;gidfhgksdhfkjsdbgfkjsdbgjk stop


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 2, 2011)

Clayton said:


> My dad named them. tim's full name is Timbertoes and Red is Reddog :I
> Don't ask.


 
I own four dogs, three of them are rather large Yorkshire terriers. By large, I mean they're still small, but they're not the yappy little handbag-nesting bastards. There's one more, called Monty and we don't know what the fuck he is. We think he's a Cairn terrier mixed with god only knows what else. We also had another yorkie, a male, that we had to give away. :C His name is Max, and with Millie, gave us Maggie! There was also another called Bella who is the funniest little dog of the lot! She's one hell of an attention whore, too.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 2, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I own four dogs, three of them are rather large Yorkshire terriers. By large, I mean they're still small, but they're not the yappy little handbag-nesting bastards. There's one more, called Monty and we don't know what the fuck he is. We think he's a Cairn terrier mixed with god only knows what else. We also had another yorkie, a male, that we had to give away. :C His name is Max, and with Millie, gave us Maggie! There was also another called Bella who is the funniest little dog of the lot! She's one hell of an attention whore, too.


 Do you have a pic of Monty? I could probably help determine his breed

mannn you got a lot of dogs


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 2, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Do you have a pic of Monty? I could probably help determine his breed
> 
> mannn you got a lot of dogs


 
Noo, I don't have a pic. :[ I'll have to take one sooner or later for the pet mugshot thread. we also had a huge newfoundland, too! Her name was Anna. She died of old age when I was 14, and we've had her ever since she was a puppy! I was around her pretty much all my life, she was like a big fluffy grandmother. My grandmother also had a German shepard called Rocky that I spent a lot of time around, but he was a young dog that had a lot of energy and my grandmother couldn't keep up with it, so, he had to go.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 2, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Noo, I don't have a pic. :[ I'll have to take one sooner or later for the pet mugshot thread. we also had a huge newfoundland, too! Her name was Anna. She died of old age when I was 14, and we've had her ever since she was a puppy! I was around her pretty much all my life, she was like a big fluffy grandmother. My grandmother also had a German shepard called Rocky that I spent a lot of time around, but he was a young dog that had a lot of energy and my grandmother couldn't keep up with it, so, he had to go.


 danngggg its like a zoo over there


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 2, 2011)

Clayton said:


> danngggg its like a zoo over there


 
Is this a good time to tell you that we've had chickens, ducks, quails, rabbits, pigs, parrots, hamsters, horses, bees and even a cat? :B What amazes me is, we're not even on a farm.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 2, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Is this a good time to tell you that we've had chickens, ducks, quails, rabbits, pigs, parrots, hamsters, horses, bees and even a cat? :B What amazes me is, we're not even on a farm.


 
WHAAAAT


----------



## Delta (Apr 2, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Uh, yeah, you have.  You tried to defend yourself when your friends were telling you your joke was in poor taste by saying "Oh!  But I really did it to tell you all how much I love you guys!"  Instead of just owning the joke, you tried to deflect it back on your friends by implying "If you don't forgive me you're not a real friend."  And I think that's what irks me more than the joke itself.  Kitstaa and Koze make horrible 9/11 jokes to me all the time, a topic they know I'm sensitive towards, but at least they don't say "we only make you uncomfortable because we like you."  I get over that because I choose to, not because they try pull the "friend" card on me.
> 
> I've posted a grand total of five times in this thread, including this post.  I haven't exactly gone out of my way to attack you in this 8-page monster of a thread.  I posted truthfully to someone inquiring for a tl:dr, and you decided to take me to task for it, so I replied back to you.  You brought my responses over the past three posts on yourself and since then you've been trying to make me out to be the bad guy instead of just owning up to your joke, which by the way, you had just as much as an opportunity to not make as I had to not let it bother me.  It takes two to tango.


 
I could say a lot of shit in response to this...
But it'd all equate to pretty much this


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Apr 3, 2011)

You gotta be a cool kid to make a joke like that TERM


----------



## Ley (Apr 3, 2011)

At this point I'd like to say that while I was both scared and almost to tears at first (I cry at the stupidest things, stfu) I realized that it was a joke. I was annoyed at first but then eh, it was april fools.


----------



## Bittertooth (Apr 3, 2011)

I didn't read it until the day after april fools, so I thought it was for real.  I'm glad I saw the responses of the keener posters hinting toward the white text so that I didn't believe in it for too long.  Nice joke =)


----------



## Ben (Apr 3, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> Seriously gibby, don't do that again, you're one of the few users on this forum I can truly call friend.





> Join Date: Feb 2011


 
I sure do hope you knew them before joining this forum or something.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 3, 2011)

Ben said:


> I sure do hope you knew them before joining this forum or something.


Uhh I met someone here in Feb that I'd call a friend :\


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 3, 2011)

I read the OP and I was like :C

then I read page 8 and was like :/


----------



## Heimdal (Apr 3, 2011)

Wow. I don't know why so many people call it a bad prank when they haven't stopped arguing/discussing it 2 days later?

That's normally sign it was a *good* prank.

Good work, Gibby!


----------

